# Best Place To Get Prints?



## JacobGriz (Dec 13, 2010)

I recently ordered a 16x20 from snapfish, and it was way off in colors.  From what I hear, that is not unusual.  For snapfish edits the colors of your photos after you send them to them, and they don't have color profiles for you to download.  I did some searching on google for a good online photo lab to order prints from, and found a site highly recommended by almost everyone on this forum.  However, it was in the UK and didn't ship to the US.  They had a profile for lightroom so you could see what your image would look like when printed.  Is there any good (and cheap) online photo lab in the US (or that ships here) that gives color profiles and doesn't edit your art? thanks.


----------



## davebmck (Dec 13, 2010)

Check out WHCC.com.  They have color profiles and do not tamper with your images.  In fact, before you can place an order with them they have you send in 5 images that they print for free and send back to you to for review.


----------



## JacobGriz (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you. i see that they actually have you embed your profile so that they check which profile you have for printing


----------



## Sbuxo (Dec 13, 2010)

If you have a Costco near you, they're really good at printing at least here in the Miami area but I'm pretty sure they would everywhere else too.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Dec 14, 2010)

WHCC


----------



## eric-holmes (Dec 14, 2010)

I use both millers and mpixpro.


----------



## Studio7Four (Dec 14, 2010)

I use Adorama.com and have been very happy with them.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 14, 2010)

> I recently ordered a 16x20 from snapfish, and it was way off in colors. From what I hear, that is not unusual. For snapfish edits the colors of your photos after you send them to them, and they don't have color profiles for you to download. I did some searching on google for a good online photo lab to order prints from, and found a site highly recommended by almost everyone on this forum. However, it was in the UK and didn't ship to the US. They had a profile for lightroom so you could see what your image would look like when printed. Is there any good (and cheap) online photo lab in the US (or that ships here) that gives color profiles and doesn't edit your art? thanks.


Firstly, are you working on a calibrated screen/system?  If your screen isn't properly calibrated, you really can't know if the problem is on your end or the lab etc.  

A lot of people use and recommend MPIX.com, check them out.


----------



## KmH (Dec 14, 2010)

As Mike points out, if you don't have a color-managed workflow for preparing your images for printing, it's a crap shoot, because your end of the deal is not controlled.

Many people getting prints made don't realize there are 2 very different processes by which photographic prints are made:

chromogenic prints
inkjet prints


----------



## JacobGriz (Dec 16, 2010)

yea i don't have the money to get a hardware calibration device, so I'll just use the 5 test prints at whcc


----------



## flightless_beaker (Dec 16, 2010)

KmH said:


> As Mike points out, if you don't have a color-managed workflow for preparing your images for printing, it's a crap shoot, because your end of the deal is not controlled.
> 
> Many people getting prints made don't realize there are 2 very different processes by which photographic prints are made:
> 
> ...



One thing I will not do when printing is using inkjet printers. I use them when I'm editing sometimes when making prints to kind of gauge on paper form if there is something else i need to fix in editing. Sometimes I see something when its printed that I didn't catch on the computer. I take the colors worth a grain of salt because they have always been off with my printer. I have never been satisfied with an inkjet. I always go to a lab to get any final prints made and I found one around me after much shopping around to find one that I am totally satisfied with. And honestly prints are cheap. For .29 cents for a 4x6 just check out a few places, compare because you will always see some differences when they are side by side. Just gotta find the place that works for you.


----------

